# It's only me who wants to wrap around your dreams..



## claralikesguts (Oct 25, 2009)

face-
Maybelline concealer
translucent powder
Pinch 'O Peach blush

eyes-
NYX Milk
Vanilla pigment
Plum Dressing
Poison Pen
Coppering
Solar White
W&W cream liner
L'oreal Telescopic mascara
Ardell wispies

lips-
Rimmel l/l in Natural
Angel l/s
C-Thru l/g


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 25, 2009)

that is lovely!!
i cant believe you use loreal telescopic i just could not get on with that mascara! seems to certainly work for you though!

beautiful!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 25, 2009)

Can you get any more gorgeous?? I love this look like the rest of your looks...also, is it me or your hair looks like it's a different colour?


----------



## claralikesguts (Oct 25, 2009)

^ it actually is! i dyed it a couple weeks ago. very observant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks girls! <3


----------



## fintia (Oct 25, 2009)

Very pretty look! nice to see a FOTD from you.. it's been a while since the last time


----------



## contrabassoon (Oct 25, 2009)

Gorgeous as usual!


----------



## nunu (Oct 25, 2009)

you're so pretty. I love your FOTD's!


----------



## User93 (Oct 25, 2009)

You look soooo pretty!!!!! Its amazing. And I really like your hairstyle a lot - those locks are soo shiny.


----------



## ashpardesi (Oct 25, 2009)

gorgeous look! love it


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 25, 2009)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## MirandaTN (Oct 25, 2009)

Flawless!!! Always gorgeous!


----------



## Aphrael (Oct 25, 2009)

You look so pretty and your makeup is just as gorgeous!!


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Oct 25, 2009)

Love it!!


----------



## claralikesguts (Oct 25, 2009)

thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## jess126xo (Oct 25, 2009)

This is perfection !


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 25, 2009)

You did an amazing job of blending and those colors really work for you. You are just so gorgeous, love your hair color. I wish that color would work for me.


----------



## n_c (Oct 25, 2009)

Gorgeous, as usual


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 25, 2009)

Love it! I may have to try that combo tomorrow.


----------



## User67 (Oct 25, 2009)

Perfection!


----------



## brightkiwi (Oct 26, 2009)

Pretty!!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 26, 2009)

I agree with everyone.. Perfection! All of your looks are just flawless! Love them!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 26, 2009)

Your blending and eye shadow application is amazing!  You are so beautiful!


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 26, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## OliveButtercup (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow this look really suits you.  Very pretty, I love it.


----------



## Iya (Oct 26, 2009)

loves it


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 26, 2009)

*sigh*preeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetty colors


----------



## iheartwarpaint (Oct 26, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## friedargh (Oct 26, 2009)

Beautiful! Maybe i should get my hands on coppering ... hehe


----------



## claralikesguts (Oct 26, 2009)

i love Coppering! one of my favorite e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks so much everyone


----------



## bambibrneyes (Oct 26, 2009)

This is a very lovely look, i really like these colors on you...great job


----------



## Laurie (Oct 26, 2009)

You are soooooooo beautiful!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 26, 2009)

love this!! n ur top is cute!


----------



## ShockBunnie (Oct 26, 2009)

super pretty


----------



## Gonzajuju (Oct 27, 2009)

love this look! I've missed you fotd's!


----------



## blackeneddove (Oct 27, 2009)

You're so gorgeous and this look is beautiful! (as always..) Angel l/s looks so great on you too


----------



## claralikesguts (Oct 27, 2009)

thank you everyone! <33


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 27, 2009)

Damn you so pretty.


----------



## joey444 (Oct 27, 2009)

Love it!  I love Telescopic mascara as well.  My fave MAC MUA that I always thought had falsies on turned me to this mascara and I LOVE IT!!


----------



## chiffonhead (Oct 27, 2009)

kudos for the Stevie lyrics.

talented and good taste!


----------



## darkishstar (Oct 27, 2009)

Always perfect, your colors always suit you so well!


----------



## claralikesguts (Oct 27, 2009)

ahh i love Fleetwood Mac! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





thanks so much ladies!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 27, 2009)

clara u are seriously one of the most prettiest girls i have ever seen


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 28, 2009)

Like always amazing! Never disappointed!


----------



## claralikesguts (Oct 28, 2009)

awwh, thanks so much becca


----------



## kimmy (Oct 28, 2009)

this is good.


----------



## poupoune1607 (Oct 28, 2009)

Awww this is perfect!
Could you please explain the placement of the colors? thanks!


----------



## karut (Oct 28, 2009)

This is amazing! You are so pretty and your skin looks absolutely flawless. I'm jealous!


----------



## claralikesguts (Oct 28, 2009)

thank you everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poupoune1607* 

 
_Awww this is perfect!
Could you please explain the placement of the colors? thanks!_

 
Vanilla pigment on the lid + highlight, Poison Pen on the outer corner and slightly into the crease, Plum Dressing in crease, Coppering blending into highlight and lid, and PD + PP on lower lash line


----------



## Iya (Oct 29, 2009)

100% gorgeous


----------



## poupoune1607 (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_thank you everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Vanilla pigment on the lid + highlight, Poison Pen on the outer corner and slightly into the crease, Plum Dressing in crease, Coppering blending into highlight and lid, and PD + PP on lower lash line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank you!


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Oct 29, 2009)

beautiful!!!


----------



## *Christeen* (Oct 29, 2009)

perfect!!!! great blending, precise e/liner line...
most beautiful eyebrows on specktra!


----------



## kisstina07 (Oct 29, 2009)

WOW this is amazing! I loveeed this look so I went to check out your blog and I read about your bf leaving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sorry but I can definitely relate... my bf is also a Marine and when he leaves its uber depressing. Stay strong hun!


----------



## claralikesguts (Oct 29, 2009)

thanks so much everyone. Kisstina, i'm glad we can relate. it's heartbreaking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but thanks for the support


----------



## mel0622 (Oct 30, 2009)

I love this look! The colors really compliment your eyes! Do you mind doing a tutorial on this look?


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Oct 30, 2009)

i love this, so pretty!


----------



## claralikesguts (Oct 30, 2009)

thank you mel! i will try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks sandy!


----------



## manderz86 (Oct 30, 2009)

Just wow! Your looks are always so pretty & *flawless* & this is no exception


----------



## claralikesguts (Oct 30, 2009)

thank you so much manderz


----------



## LexieLee (Oct 31, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## siemenss (Nov 1, 2009)

nice look!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 1, 2009)

You are not only very talented but also gorgeous!! I love your looks


----------



## claralikesguts (Nov 2, 2009)

thank you!! <333


----------



## ohdoctordoctor (Nov 2, 2009)

Gorgeous look! I love the colours and your skin looks flawless!


----------

